# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  فتاه رفض غسلها سبع نساء !!!!

## الاء

هذي قصة حقيقية رويت عن مغسلة للأموات في الرياض تكنى بأم أحمد تقول: طلبتني أحد الأسر لأقوم


بتغسيل ميتة (شابة) لهم، وبالفعل ذهبت وما أن دخلت البيت حتى أدخلوني في الغرفة التي توجد بها 


الميتة وبسرعة أغلقوا علي الباب بالمفتاح فارتعش جسدي من فعلتهم ونظرت حولي، فإذا كل ما 


أحتاجه من غسول وحنوط وكفن وغيره مجهز، والميتة في ركن الغرفة مغطاة بملابسه، فطرقت الباب 


لعلي أجد من يعاونني في عملية الغسل، ولكن لا مجيب، فتوكلت على الله وكشفت الغطاء عن الميتة 


فصدمت لما رأيت!! .. رأيت منظر تقشعر له الأبدان، وجه مقلوب وجسم متيبس ولونها أسود كالح سواد


ظلمة .. غسلت كثير ورأيت أكثر لكن مثل هذه لم أر، فذهبت أطرق الباب بكل قوتي لعلي أجد جواباً ِلما 


رأيت لكن كأن لا أحد في المنزل، فجلست أذكر الله وأقرأ وأنفث على نفسي حتى هدأ روعي،ورأيت أني


الأمر سيطول ثم أعانني الله وبدأت التغسيل كلما أمسكت عضو تفتت بين يدي كأنه شئ متعفن فأتعبني 


غسلها تعباً شديدا، فلما أنتهيت ذهبت لأطرق الباب وأنادي عليهم أفتحوا الباب افتحوا لقد كفنت ميتتكم


وبقيت على هذه الحال فترة ليست قصيرة بعدها فتحوا الباب وخرجت أجري لخارج البيت لم اسألهم عن


حالها ولا عن السبب الذي جعلها بهذا المنظر، بعد ان عدت بقيت طريحة الفراش لثلاثة ايام من فعل 


العائلة بإغلاق الباب ومن المشهد المخيف ثم اتصلت بشيخ وأخبرته بما حدث فقال أرجعي لهم أساليهم


عن سبب غلق الباب و الحال الذي كانت عليه بنتهم . فذهبت وقلت لهم أسألكم بالله سؤالين ،أما 


الأول :فلماذا أغلقتوا الباب علي؟ والثاني: ما الذي كانت عليه بنتكم ؟ فقالو: أغلقن عليكِ الباب لأننا 


أحضرنا سبعأً قبلك فعندما يرونها يرفضن تغسيلها . وأما حالها فكانت لا تصلي ولا تغطي وجهها.) فلا


حول ولا قوة إلا بالله هذه حالها و هي لم تدخل القبر بعد. اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا إتباعه وأرنا 


الباطل باطلا وأرزقنا إجتنابه (( اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمع القول فيتبع أحسنه)) من دل على خير كان مثل


أجر فاعله فانشرواهذ القصة لتكونوا من الدالين على الخير (هذه قصة حقيقة وليست من نسج الخيال)


وفقنا الله لما يحب ويرضى. 


اللهم لاتجعلنا عبرة لاحد .......واحسن خاتمتنا يارب العالمين 


إن لله وان اليه راجعون 




منقووووووووول للفاااائده

----------


## آلجوري

*اللهم آمين .....

يعطيك العافيه آلاء ...*

----------


## الاء

مشكووره للمرور

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الاء

مشكوور على المرور مهدي

----------


## ashrafwater

نرجو  الاعتبار من هذه القصص ولكن  لي ملاحظه ان ليس كل ما يقال صحيح ولذلك ارجو اخذ الحدر  في ذلك  ولك مني جزيل الشكر.

----------


## الاء

> نرجو  الاعتبار من هذه القصص ولكن  لي ملاحظه ان ليس كل ما يقال صحيح ولذلك ارجو اخذ الحدر  في ذلك  ولك مني جزيل الشكر.


عشان هيك كتبت منقوول  يعني انا مابعرف اذا الموضوع صحيح او كاذب  ((  الله اعلم  ))  بس اهم شيء العبررره


مشكووور  للمرور

----------


## diyaomari

يعطيكي العافية الاء

----------


## الاء

الله يعافيك

مشكوور للمرور

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]يعطيكي العافية أخت الاء...[/align]

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
اما انا فإلي رأي خاص بالموضع هاذ 
انا أعتبر كل هاي القصص بدع (جمع بدعه) وهذه القصص تسيى للدين الاسلامي 
لكن انا لا أقصد بقولي هذا انه ما تصيرو اتصلوا 
والمواضيع الزي هاي كلهن حرام و انا من هنا وما أدراك ما هنا ؟ هنا مدرسه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أقول على هذه المواضيع                  ( بدعه سيئه)
و أقول ابتعدو عن هذه المواضيع لأنه تسيى للسلام 
والاسلام دين يسر وليس عسراً 
اما بنسبه لهذ الموضوع فكثرٌ من الناس لا يصلون و يعملون الفاحشه ويزنون و يأكلون طعام المسكين فماتو كميتت أي احد مات

           اعيد وأقول وأنا مسوؤل عن كلامي هذه القصص بدعه 



اما يا الاء انا لا أقصدك فأنا اكتب هيك علشان تستفيدو  مش اكثر وأنا بعرفك بتحبي تستفيدي (انا ما بقصدك إلك )
شكراً

----------


## الاء

مشكوورين
.......

----------


## N_tarawneh

مع  خالص احترامي الشديد لناقلة الموضوع والقصة الغالية أمّ اللول  ...

مثل هذه القصص والتي يتم تناقلها وبكثرة على شبكة الانترنت ما هي إلا عبارة عن ((خرّط حكي)) ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الاء

اوووووووك 

.............

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

قصة من نسج الخيال

كل ما أشوف هاي القصص بأي منتدى ما بفكر ادخل عليها

وحتى التافه اللي كتب الموضوع بحط عنوان الموضوع لافت للنظر عشان الناس كلها تدخل

مشكوورة للنقل

بس في عندي مشكلة بالقصة انه البنت ما كانت تغطي وجها طيب مش هيه حرة بغطاء وجهها

اشك انه اللي بكتبوا هالمواضيع ناس من جماعة ......

----------


## الاء

..........................................

----------


## N_tarawneh

> قصة من نسج الخيال
> 
> كل ما أشوف هاي القصص بأي منتدى ما بفكر ادخل عليها
> 
> وحتى التافه اللي كتب الموضوع بحط عنوان الموضوع لافت للنظر عشان الناس كلها تدخل
> 
> مشكوورة للنقل
> 
> بس في عندي مشكلة بالقصة انه البنت ما كانت تغطي وجها طيب مش هيه حرة بغطاء وجهها
> ...


قصدك كاتب الموضوع الأصلي وليس ناقله يا زعبي ...

مزبوط ...؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Smile:

----------


## الاء

> قصدك كاتب الموضوع الأصلي وليس ناقله يا زعبي ...
> 
> مزبوط ...؟؟؟






مززبوط 

......

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مززبوط 
> 
> ......


كويس ...  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الاء

اه كويس

...........

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اه كويس
> 
> ...........


عآل ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

بس بدك الصراحة يا أمّ اللول ...

القصة خرط في خرّط ... :Db465236ff: 

في المرات القادمة تريثي وتمهلي في النقل ، حسب القناعات ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الاء

مشكور  على النصحيه


في اشي كمان حاب تحكيه  تفضل ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انا حاب احكي خلينا نفرض فرضا انه صح الحكي شو دخل تغطيت الوجه ؟؟؟؟ مشكورة الاء

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مشكور  على النصحيه
> 
> 
> في اشي كمان حاب تحكيه  تفضل ؟؟؟؟


ضلك لما تفكري تنقلي موضوع عدي للعشرة ورّعي ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا حاب احكي خلينا نفرض فرضا انه صح الحكي شو دخل تغطيت الوجه ؟؟؟؟ مشكورة الاء


أنا عارف ...!!!؟؟؟ :Db465236ff: 
بس على فكرة ، احنا ما فهمنا موقف أمّ اللول من القصة وشو تقيّمها للقصة من حيث المصداقية والهدف فيما إذا كانت تحمل عبرة أم لا ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الاء

المتبرجه يمكن لازم تغطي وجها

او ممكن انها مو مغطيه وجهاا  انها مو متحجبه 






والحكي كله غلط 

.......

----------


## الاء

تقيمي للقصه   


صفررررررررررر


اوووك

----------


## ashrafwater

يا اخوان انتو ظلمتوا الاء هي حبت تعطينا العبره من القصه والهدق منها  فشوي اشوي عليها

----------


## N_tarawneh

> المتبرجه يمكن لازم تغطي وجها
> 
> او ممكن انها مو مغطيه وجهاا  انها مو متحجبه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


عن أي نوع من المتبرجات تتحدثين يا أمّ اللول ...!!!؟؟؟

خاصة ً ونحن نعلم تمام العلم بأن التبرج درجات ...!!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> تقيمي للقصه   
> 
> 
> صفررررررررررر
> 
> 
> اوووك


كيف يعني صفر ...!!!؟؟؟

ممكن توضحي أكثر ...؟؟؟

هل الصفر يعني بطلان القصة وفقا ً لوجه نظرك ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## ashrafwater

شو يا نادر  مالك علي الاء

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا اخوان انتو ظلمتوا الاء هي حبت تعطينا العبره من القصه والهدق منها  فشوي اشوي عليها


أهلين شروّفه ... :SnipeR (62): 

*****************

بالنسبة للعبر إلي أكلوا رؤوسنا فيها على شبكة الانترنت ، إن كانت مثل هذه العبرة متحصلة عن قصص مكذوبة ومنسوجة وفقا ً لمساحة الخيال الممنوحة للكاتب أو المؤلف ، فلتسقط تلك العبر ، فما بني على الباطل فهو باطل ، وبناءً عليه اصرح ببطلان العبرة والقصة معا ً ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الاء

مشان الله خلص من الصبح عاملين معي تحقيق 
ما يسوى عليه هلموضوع الي حطيته 


كل موضوع بحطه بتعملوا اله تحقيق وقصه وسلافه 

يعني كل موضوع هيك بتعملوله  انه صح او غلط طيب مش انا الي كتبت الموضوع  (((  شو بعرفني بمصداقيته     يعني انا الموضوع شفته عجبني وبسس  )))  !!!!!   صح ؟؟؟؟؟

خلص احكوا ما عجبكوا  (((  والله اراء الناس على راسي ))




اسسسفه  ادا زعلت حدا  بكلاااامي 


انا راح انسحب واريحكوا من مواضيعي  وخلص حطوا مواضيع بتفيد  واهم من مواضيعي


اسفه مره تانيه 

وانشاء الله  ما يكون حدا زعل مني بهااد الشهر الفضيل

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شو يا نادر  مالك علي الاء


والله ما مالي إشي يا رجل ، مجرد نقاش بشأن هذه القصص والتي أصبحت تضخ على شبكة الانترنت بشكل هيستيري تحت بند عبرة ... :Db465236ff: 

بالعكس أنا بدي أصل أنا وأمّ اللول إلي نقطة جوهرية وهي بطلان مثل هكذا قصص ومن الواجب علينا توخي الحذر في نقلها واعتمادها ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مشان الله خلص من الصبح عاملين معي تحقيق 
> ما يسوى عليه هلموضوع الي حطيته 
> 
> 
> كل موضوع بحطه بتعملوا اله تحقيق وقصه وسلافه 
> 
> يعني كل موضوع هيك بتعملوله  انه صح او غلط طيب مش انا الي كتبت الموضوع  (((  شو بعرفني بمصداقيته     يعني انا الموضوع شفته عجبني وبسس  )))  !!!!!   صح ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> خلص احكوا ما عجبكوا  (((  والله اراء الناس على راسي ))
> ...


الله لا يوطرز ليك ِ يا أمّ اللول ...

شو مالك يا بنت الناس ، بالعكس انا بالنسبة إلي الموضوع عاجبني ولازم يوخذ حقة من النقاش خاصة انه مثل هيك مواضيع أصبحت مواضيع جدليه الهدف منها الضحك على ذقون البسطاء أمثالنا ، واتمنى عليك ِ عدم التسرع في الإنسحاب ، بالعكس ، النقاش ومخالفة الرأي ظاهرة صحية ...

----------


## الاء

هاد مو مخالفه براي  

هاااااااااااااد  تحقيق  )))

----------


## ashrafwater

يا حبايب صلو علي النبي الاء حابي اتوصلنا فكره معينه ووصلت خلاص  . حرام عليكم دمرتوا البنت خليها اتعبر عن ما بداخلها

----------


## الاء

شكرا

بس انا بدمر بلد وما حدا بدمرني 

بس عقدوني بتحقيقهم



مشكووره يا عسل انتي وبس

----------


## ashrafwater

معلش يا الاء اتحمليهم وما عليكي جيبي مثل هيك قصص وانا راح ادعمك

----------


## الاء

تسلمي يا عسل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

أنا مع كلام نادر هاي القصص كلها بتنفر من الدين وبتحس اللي كتبها انه حاقد على البشرية والضعف واضح بالقصة والله بس أشوف هيك مواضيع بحس اللي كتبها انسن متخلف من عصر الجاهلية

فأنا حبيت اوصل رسالتي ل الاء انها ما تيجي بهيك قصص وبالنهاية هي حرة بمواضيعها

أما بس حكيت التافه اللي كتب القصة أنا متأكد انه وصلت ل الاء مية بالمية انه قصدي عن الكتب الموضوع مش اللي نقله واللي هيه الاء وحتى ما ينفهم قصدي خطأ كتبت بعدها مباشرة مشكوورة للنقل وليس للكتابة

----------


## الاء

لا فهمت انها الي كتب الموضوع

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> معلش يا الاء اتحمليهم وما عليكي جيبي مثل هيك قصص وانا راح ادعمك


وانا كمان مع اشرف بدعمك

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
> اما انا فإلي رأي خاص بالموضع هاذ 
> انا أعتبر كل هاي القصص بدع (جمع بدعه) وهذه القصص تسيى للدين الاسلامي 
> لكن انا لا أقصد بقولي هذا انه ما تصيرو اتصلوا 
> والمواضيع الزي هاي كلهن حرام و انا من هنا وما أدراك ما هنا ؟ هنا مدرسه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> أقول على هذه المواضيع                  ( بدعه سيئه)
> و أقول ابتعدو عن هذه المواضيع لأنه تسيى للسلام 
> والاسلام دين يسر وليس عسراً 
> اما بنسبه لهذ الموضوع فكثرٌ من الناس لا يصلون و يعملون الفاحشه ويزنون و يأكلون طعام المسكين فماتو كميتت أي احد مات
> ...



شكرا لك يا صديقي على مرورك الجميل..

بس انت بتقول حرام ..وكلمة حرام مش قليلة بيقعد العلماء بالايام عشان ينطقوها ويحكا عن موضوع حرام...
وكمان حكيت انو الموضوع بيسيء للاسلام...
ارجو منك التوضيح..كيف حرام مع ذكر الدليل الشرعي من احد مصادرة..
وكيف يسيء للاسلام
وشكرا جزيلا كمان مرة

----------


## الاء

تسلم يا مهدي


بس انا فكرت ashrafwater  
 بنت وما منت اعرف انه بش واسمه شارف 

 وكتبتلها تسلمي يا عسل ويا حبيبتي   ((  والله فكرتك بنت )))


ومشكووورين  يا  مهدي ويا اشرف ما بتقصروا

----------


## ayman

ماشاء الله  سبع نسوان رفضو يغسلوها طيب كانو غسلوها اهلها وخلصوا ؟
 لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## الاء

مشكور على المشاركه

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

[align=center]مشكوووووووووووووورة
ولك مني جزيل الشكر[/align]

----------


## الاء

مررسي علا على مرورك

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> اقتباس:المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ghazi qasaimeh  
> شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
> اما انا فإلي رأي خاص بالموضع هاذ 
> انا أعتبر كل هاي القصص بدع (جمع بدعه) وهذه القصص تسيى للدين الاسلامي 
> لكن انا لا أقصد بقولي هذا انه ما تصيرو اتصلوا 
> والمواضيع الزي هاي كلهن حرام و انا من هنا وما أدراك ما هنا ؟ هنا مدرسه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> أقول على هذه المواضيع ( بدعه سيئه)
> و أقول ابتعدو عن هذه المواضيع لأنه تسيى للسلام 
> والاسلام دين يسر وليس عسراً 
> ...





شكرا لك يا صديقي على مرورك الجميل..

بس انت بتقول حرام ..وكلمة حرام مش قليلة بيقعد العلماء بالايام عشان ينطقوها ويحكا عن موضوع حرام...
وكمان حكيت انو الموضوع بيسيء للاسلام...
ارجو منك التوضيح..كيف حرام مع ذكر الدليل الشرعي من احد مصادرة..
وكيف يسيء للاسلام
وشكرا جزيلا كمان مرة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سبحان الله

----------


## الاء

سبحاان الله

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكوووره اختي الاء على هذه القصقه

وجزاك الله الف خير بما فيها من توعيه 



تقبلي مروري
اختك مغروره بعين خاينها

----------


## الاء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> مشكوووره اختي الاء على هذه القصقه
> 
> وجزاك الله الف خير بما فيها من توعيه 
> 
> 
> 
> تقبلي مروري
> اختك مغروره بعين خاينها




وعليكم السلام

مشكوره حبيبتي على المرور

----------

